# Cjc1295 non-dac dosing?



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Will be stacking this with ghrp6 in the near future and just wondering what the best dosage is?

Will be running rp6 at 100mcg 3xed.

Would you shoot it 3x ed aswell? And can it be stored and shot in same slin pin?

Cheers


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

saturation dose is the same as GHRP-6(assuming your cjc is actually mod GRF 1-29)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no such thing as CJC now as the company making it went bust(company initials CJC) it is all Mod GRF the only reason the companies keep the name is as for marketing.

back to your question.....saturation as detailed above is the same as for a GHRP you would stack them both in the same pin and take them together


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So 100mcg of each in same pin, shot 3x ed. Cheers.

Is there an amount of time of continuous use where it becomes dangerous? Should it be cycled?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no danger.......there is no reason to cycle but what i do is not use the peptides at the weekend allowing any desensatization to not occur.

what these peptides do is increase the burst and flow of your natural GH they don't actually produce more GH, Dat gives a great analogy of there actions in one of his threads...



> Dats Analogy:
> 
> Picture the end of a garden hose that has water streaming out as GH release. Firmly stick your thumb in the garden hose end and no water or imagined GH comes out. Your thumb is somatostatin (-). The absence of GH is a called a trough (i.e. the area between pulses or the valley between the hills).
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great post Paul thank you for posting


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

^ agreed 

Excellent info, cheers mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bashman said:


> Anyone seen the recent tests of peptide company's IGF, Follistatin etc... seems like were all selling fakes. Even CJC 1295 showed below stated purity - I'd stay away from sources using chinese suppliers.


Yes mate this is what has been suspected for some time, I have used Chinese sourced peptides in the past and although they worked when I swapped over to clinical grade from an American source the difference has been dramatic.......I would rather pay for quality than use crap because it is cheap.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Yes mate this is what has been suspected for some time, I have used Chinese sourced peptides in the past and although they worked when I swapped over to clinical grade from an American source the difference has been dramatic.......I would rather pay for quality than use crap because it is cheap.


Is it easy to get hold of clinical grade, just like anyone can buy off a website like tash or propeps, or are they more strictly controlled like pharma GH?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Is it easy to get hold of clinical grade, just like anyone can buy off a website like tash or propeps, or are they more strictly controlled like pharma GH?


There is a dude on DATs site who sells clinical grade peptides, Tom. E-mailed him a while back, not cheap though!! But you get what you pay for these days...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bashman said:


> Anyone seen the recent tests of peptide company's IGF, Follistatin etc... seems like were all selling fakes. Even CJC 1295 showed below stated purity - I'd stay away from sources using chinese suppliers.


I forked out over £300 with these fvckers literally about a week before this came to light! :cursing: , Still the mod grf/ghrp6 does what I'd expect from repackaged generics with inferior purity.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Conscript said:


> There is a dude on DATs site who sells clinical grade peptides, Tom. E-mailed him a while back, not cheap though!! But you get what you pay for these days...


Can I ask how we know that they are defo clinical grade?

I wouldn't worry if i could get them from my mates chemist 

Have you had some from said dude, what did you think?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Can I ask how we know that they are defo clinical grade?
> 
> I wouldn't worry if i could get them from my mates chemist
> 
> Have you had some from said dude, what did you think?


No mate never used him, too dear for my liking, rather fork out for hyges tribal tops instead.

because DAT says so :laugh:, I think Pscarb uses this guy so maybe he can shed some light here...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you knew who Dat was and how well respected he is there would not be a question to be fair.......he only helps out members on Dats board, are they cheap no not at all but one thing i have learnt with these and GH you certainly do get what you pay for, the difference is night a day.......


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> if you knew who Dat was and how well respected he is there would not be a question to be fair.......he only helps out members on Dats board, are they cheap no not at all but one thing i have learnt with these and GH you certainly do get what you pay for, the difference is night a day.......


I got some of Toms peptides, can't say I'm impressed..

When I reconstituted the mod grf there is particles floating about that won't dissolve, so I'm very reluctant to stick that in my body... and one vial looks like it contains only half of what the others contain!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Conscript said:


> I forked out over £300 with these fvckers literally about a week before this came to light! :cursing: , Still the mod grf/ghrp6 does what I'd expect from repackaged generics with inferior purity.


my chinese supplier i got g6 and hcg all work fine for me


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

what is dats website? is it a bb forum like this or??


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

If your going to Dats website looking for Toms peptides, dont bother as Tom has stopped supplying peptides full stop!

I wouldnt worry, I think they are more hyped up than they really are, i personally got better results from propeptides.

Stay away from precision peptides, one of the guys over on Dats forum had some blood work done and had elevated enzymes.

Elevated enzymes can lead to fatty acid deposits on your liver or permanent liver damage


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> there is no such thing as CJC now as the company making it went bust(company initials CJC) it is all Mod GRF the only reason the companies keep the name is as for marketing.
> 
> back to your question.....saturation as detailed above is the same as for a GHRP you would stack them both in the same pin and take them together


Is all CJC-1295 MOD GRF 1-29??

I asked this question on a well known board and this was in the reply..

CJC is a term coined & used in a study that tested a newly created velcro type drug complex to attach to GRF(1-29) to allow it to cling to albumin in blood and give it protection and a long life (albumin hasa very long plasma life).

They tested three peptides/drug compounds. The first was simply GRF(1-29) with the drug affinity complex (DAC) attached. Think of that DAC as simply the velcro drug component. As you can see the CJCs are not pure peptides. They called this CJC-1288. It lasted about the same as plain old GRF(1-29). Blood plasma enzymes killed it in minutes.

Then they took GRF(1-29) and made one amino acid swap plus the DAC (velcro drug) That means they took Arginine in the 2nd position of the peptide and replaced it with its mirror image form known as the D form. This makes the analog peptide stronger but not by enough. The half-life is maybe double GRF(1-29) in humans. So 5 minutes of half-life. This they called CJC-1293.

Then they made 4 amino acid changesin GRF(1-29) to really strengthen it so it would last more then 30 minutes and added the drug affinity complex. Thisworked wellforthem becausethepeptide/drug hybrid lasted long enough to find the plasma albumin for the DAC part to velcro itself to for a long life of several days. This they called CJC-1295

You want none of the CJC's. The first two because they do not survive long enough and the last one because it is always around. True somatostatin does pop up and stop GH release, but as soon as it can CJC-1295 is inducing GH release. The study itself found it increased base levels but did not increase pulses.That means there is less GH mass synthesized and stored in the somatotrophs. What are somatotrophs? Remember they are growth hormone releasing cells. The word may sound like somatostatin but only somatostatin has the power to stop GH release because? Because it is colored in red.

Somatotrophs are not cells that release prolactin. Prolactin is released by Lactotrophs.Somatotrophsself organize into networks that coordinate GH release into a pulse. A fuller treatment is available on this forum.

What do you want?

You want the pure peptide part that was used in the third analog. You want those 4 modifications because they make what is essentially GHRH last for 30 minutes or more. This is a fine peptide to contribute to a GH pulse. This I call modified GRF(1-29). Since it is basically a 30 minute plus lasting GHRH I color it green.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I found most places called mod grf cjc 1293. It does get confusing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> Is all CJC-1295 MOD GRF 1-29??
> 
> I asked this question on a well known board and this was in the reply..
> 
> ...


as i have said in another post when someone else quoted this section from Dats board....it clearly say you do not want any CJC as the first 2 are to short and the last one is to long (this is GRF 1-29) this is why you want Modified GRF 1-29 which is comparible to CJC1295 w/o DAC with the DAC is the same as the 1295 above in red as it lasts days not 30min which is what you want.


----------

